# Radioamatierisms >  Antenas novietojums

## janeks

Ir plāns ierīkot īsviļņu antenu (HF) uz savas daudzstāvenes Jumta.
Līdz šim man tur jau ir ierīkota CB pīcka pusvilnis (~5.5m). Izmantoju esošo veco antenu pamatus, kas ir jumtā iebetonētas rores. 
To pagarināju ar 2m cauruli, ar domu, ka daudzstāvenes korpuss uz kura to liku ir vienu stāvu zemāks kā apkārtējās mājas.
T.i. ~ 3m augstumā no jumta ir antenas pamats, kas ir ~ viens stāvs un varētu cerēt, ka antena var pārspļaut apkārtējās mājas/korpusus.
CBiškai SK gandrīz 1:1. to uzriktēju ~2 gadus atpakaļ un šo divu gadu laikā esošos pūtienus ir izturējusi labi. Lai gan nekas īpaši lielāks par 20m/s šķiet nav bijis. Tpu, tpu...
Vēl tur uz jumta mētājās vecā zemējuma megadrāts, ne pie kā pievievienota visā jumta garumā gandrīz.
Šovasar ir uzlikts zibens novedējs, kas ir diezgan precīzi 20 no esošās CBiškas pamata un ir nedaudz zemāks - minu, ka 6m

Ir man shēmiņa, bet šķiet šeit kaut kas nolūzis ar datņu pievienošanu, tāpēc mēģināšu aprakstīt rakstiski vai pievienošu linku no gDrive.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TS0...ew?usp=sharing

Esošās CBiškas novietojums ir diezgan pa vidu mājai. Zibens novedējs ir tā kā uz vienu stūri, domājams tāpēc, ka māja ir L veida un viens korpuss ir augstāks - 5st.

Tagad jāuzliek šādu: http://www.diamondantenna.net/cp6ar.html

Tehniski varētu likt tās pašas CBiškas vietā.

Jautājumi:

Vai un kā varētu iespaidot raidīšanu zibens novedējs (tas ir tādā minimālā attālumā - 1/4 pie 80m) ?
Tehniski ir pieejamas vēl divas vietas - vecie antenu pamati, katrs ik pa kādiem 17 m tālāk..

Vai ir jēga to antenu stumt augstāk?
Labāka raidīšana v.s. risks piesaistīt zibeni, labāk par z.novedēju...

Cik tie citu koaksiāļi, bezvadu tikla antenas, šķivji un vecā zibensnovedēja atliekas ko spēlē, kas mētājas pa jumtu?

Vai vajadzētu kādu papildus zemējumu?
Esošie vecie antenas masta pamati ir iemūrēti mājas dzelzbetona konstrukcjās un par antenu ir teikts šis:
Since the antenna is direct DC ground
at the feed point, coaxial cable and
transceiver are being protected from
the high voltage caused by lighting.
Tehniski var aizvilkt līdz zibens novedēja zemējuma vadiem.
Iekš dzīvokļa vēl ir uz koaksiāļa zibens aizsargs uz elektroinstalācijas zemējumu.

CBišku pat varbūt labprāt atstātu, tik kur labāk to likt?

Varbūt es visu biki sarežģiju vai skaldu matus, varbūt viss ir vnk. uzmetu turpar HF Daimondu, bet CBišku pārlieku uz tālākā vecā masta pamata un miers mājās (un skatos vnk. pēc SWR - ja o'k, tad o'k)?


a.c.
Janeks

----------


## JDat

Sveiks!

Labāk pastāsti par daudzstāveni sekojošas lietas:
1) Kur atrodas? Rīgā?
2) Kādas iespējas tikt parastam mirstīgajam uz jumta?

Man te viens paziņa mēģina nokārtot tikšanu uz jumta Rīgā, Purvciemā lai uzstellētu HF antenu un saskaras ar piekļuves problēmām.

----------


## janeks

> Man te viens paziņa mēģina nokārtot tikšanu uz jumta Rīgā, Purvciemā lai uzstellētu HF antenu un saskaras ar piekļuves problēmām.


 Nav Rīgā.
Ir mājas īpašnieku biedrība.
Manā gadījumā iespēja ir būt aktīvam mājas apsaimniekošanā un dabūt labvēlīgu mājas valdes noskaņojumu ...  :: 

Minu, ka Purčikā tā varētu būt probz, jo ticami, ka mājai nav vai ir minimāla iedzīvotāju savstarpējā organizācija par mājas īpašuma pārvaldīšanu.
Attiecīgi apsaimniekošanas tiesības kaut kur peld, ticmi, ka vairāk mājas apsaimniekotāja virzienā, kurš savukārt raustās tur darīt vispār kaut ko, jo tad viņam kāds mājas iedzīvotājs sāks prasīt,
ko tas vīriņš tur uz jumta riktē un kāpēc un kāds man vai mājas īpašumam no tā labums.
Kaut gan pats mājas apsaimniekotājs, jau varbūt kādu laiku klusiņām iekasē kādu naudiņu no kādiem lokālajiem kabeļantenu piegādātājiem...
Īsāk sakot tur varbūt visādi.

Tehniski, ja Tavam čomam tur pieder dzīvoklis, tad tāpat kā zem mājas, tā arī uz Jumta viņam tur kādi m2 pieder.
Savukārt, par cik māja tomēr ir kopīpašums, tad viņam tas būtu jāsaskaņo ar pārējiem īpašniekiem.
Vislabāk, ja tomēr ir pilnvarota kāda valde, tad var neiet caur kaut kādu kopsapulci vai visiem īpašniekiem, jo nereti atrodas kāda tantiņa vai kaimiņš, kurš sabīstas, ka tu šamo apstarosi ar tumšās enerģijas stariem.

Es gan konkrētos likumus detāli nezinu - biki gan uzgooglēju.
Varbūt Tavam čomam pamatojas uz šo: https://www.rdzmpk.lv/apsn/aps_buklets.htm, kur teikts:Aizliegts uz jumta atrasties cilvēkiem,   kuriem nav sakara ar ēkas tehnisko ekspluatāciju vai remontu.

----------


## JDat

Jā, biņš tur nopirka dzīvokli. Ir radioamatieris, bet uz jumta netiek.
Jā uz jumta ir "zelts'provaideru ekipējuma izskatā, tāpēc nav piekļuve.
Varētu pačakarēt prātu vēl vienai ušakovska rūpalai prātu no juridiskās puses...
Itkā čalim ir paziņas gan ušakovska mafijā (rīgas dome), gan arī pazīstami juristi. Vajag tik rakt!

----------


## janeks

Vispār ne tikai ūsainā mafija - mājas īpašniekiem/biedrībām jābūt uzmanīgiem ar visādiem servisu piegādātājiem slēdzot līgumus un jo lielāki piegādātāji, jo vairāk jāuzmanās.
Tie dažkārt ir visai nadzīgi uz visādiem interesantiem līgumu punktiem, kur veikli sapin kopā savu servisu un kvalitātes aizsardzību ar konkurentu atšūšanu.
Piemēram, ja izmanto mājas iedzimtos kabeļu kanālus, tad līgumā pateikt, ka tur neviens vairs nav tiesīgs cits būt u.tml.

----------

